# 4-H Packgoat Essay Contest!



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

The Oberhasli Goat Club is sponsoring a 4-H Packgoat Essay Contest with winning entrants receiving a wether or for older entrants, a collar and gift certificate for packgoat gear. This is an excellent opportunity to get started or gear up!

The winner will pick up their award at the Virginia State Dairy Goat Association Show.

Details, including the essay contest rules and submission details and information on the VSDGA show are on my 4-H groups web site here:

http://www.4hpackgoats.org/Home/project ... saycontest

Enjoy!

Brian


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb: :hi5:


----------

